# Moving to HK and need advice



## nikki.jar (May 20, 2010)

Hello

We are newly married and my husband and I will be moving to HK in July/August. 

We currently live in London but from Cape Town. 

He will be working full time while I will be settling-in and finding my feet. 

Are there forums or clubs or cooking classes one can join to meet people? We are both social people and would like to start making friends.

Thanks
Nikki


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

good luck, there are some little pockets of expats that are in need to socialize in Hong Kong. In general not many people socialize in this city sober and once drunk either at your place or in the streets you will only find little tiny bars to yap yourself silly. Watch the movie or read the book 1984, thats how most of Hong Kong will tend to feel like.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

nikki.jar said:


> Hello
> 
> We are newly married and my husband and I will be moving to HK in July/August.
> 
> ...


you might like this place

| united services recreation club |


----------



## rksidhu (Jun 1, 2010)

nikki.jar said:


> Hello
> 
> We are newly married and my husband and I will be moving to HK in July/August.
> 
> ...


Hi Nikki.Jar

I moved out here about three months ago from London and if you're outgoing enough you'll be able to network and find friends/clubs/associations before you know it. There are plenty of free papers/magazines that are published on a regular basis here in Hong Kong which are always good for keeping up to date on all the goings on! 

Check out hong kong magazine on google (can't put the URL in here!) 

Feel free to get in touch when you arrive - be more than happy to have a beer or two with you both when you get here. 

One big word of advice - you'll be arriving in quite possibly the most humid months in the calendar so prepare for crazy conditions. 

Good luck and hope to run into you guys soon!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*great advice*



rksidhu said:


> Hi Nikki.Jar
> 
> I moved out here about three months ago from London and if you're outgoing enough you'll be able to network and find friends/clubs/associations before you know it. There are plenty of free papers/magazines that are published on a regular basis here in Hong Kong which are always good for keeping up to date on all the goings on!
> 
> ...


lots of good advice.


----------

